# Tinnitus



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

My Tinnitus has gone from an annoying buzz to a noise in my left ear sounding like I am standing beside a motorway! 

Grrrrrrrrrr - another night without decent sleep!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have this as anyone who is on or has had Chemo has this as a side effect.
It is always there and when its quiet it does get very annoying.
have you ears checked for wax though as that can be a cause.
there are things on the market but it needs a Doctor first to seewhat the cause is --good luck and hope you slept

http://www.tinnitusremedies.co.uk/
http://tinnitusremedies.net/


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One of my former colleagues (he was former RAF Regiment) had this problem and eventually was prescribed a noise reducung machine which exactly matched the frequency of the tinnitus. He wore it for several hours a day and after a few weeks the tinnitus had reduced markedly.

I know nothing else about it but that is wht he told all of us, his tinnitus was put down to too much gunfire too close to his right ear - interestingly apparently it also qualifies you for a disability pension from the MoD as a former serviceman........

Just an idea that you MIGHT be able to find out about :?

this is all that I can find and it's American BUT it might have the grain of how it works, perhaps it is now available via specialists in the UK;

http://www.tinnitusformula.com/infocenter/articles/treatments/sbtt.aspx

On NHS choices they have this to say about it;

_Sound therapy
Tinnitus is often most noticeable in quiet environments. Therefore, the idea behind sound therapy is to fill the silence with sounds that you find pleasant in order to distract you from the sound of tinnitus.

Some people find that having the radio or television on provides enough background noise to mask the sound of tinnitus. Others prefer to listen to more natural, relaxing sounds, such as the sound of the sea.

*A sound generator may be useful if you do not have any hearing loss. It produces a constant, gentle sound (often described as white noise), and can help you to retrain your brain to ignore tinnitus. To do this, the volume should be positioned at just below the level of your tinnitus*._

Source; http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Tinnitus/Pages/Treatment.aspx

I suspect that is what he was using and he was very positive about it.

I hope that might be worth following through somehow, good luck,

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I have every sympathy with you as my tinitus is often louder than people I am talking with or the tv. As we have discussed before mine started after an accident at work with a firearm discharge and brought on post traumatic stress disorder due to night after night of not sleeping. For a long time I avoided medication but finally gave in (and it changed my life for the better). A specialist prescribed Dosupalin which was originally developed as an anti depressant but was not very good as it caused drowsiness. It is often used now for people suffering head injuries. It was designed to be taken at intervals throughout the day but mine is prescribed as one dose an hour before bed. It doesn't knock you out and if I get up after a short sleep I feel fine unlike sleeping tablets. After a couple of years of good sleep I can now stop taking it for long periods and start again if sleeping is getting bad. The tinitus is still there just as loud but I can now live with it. I am not one for lots of drugs but glad I gave it a go. 
Best of luck. 
James


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I have had Tinnitus for about 5 years and like you have tried most things. I have a good specialist at Exeter who warned me o0ff any miracle cures from USA as she rightly points out as no-one really yet knows the actual cause, how can you cure it?

Advised me to cut down on caffeine, chocolate  and cheese  and that certainly helps.

Bit better this morning, now just like the A30, rather than M25!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've got Menieres (not Many ears) and noise in the ear is part of the experience.

Certainly if the sound gets too bad, an aid that produces I think White Noise can bring considerable benefits. However, my noise was the precursor to balance problems and I think I prefer the noise out the two.

Music makes it worse or even constant noise like driving with the window open or even the older type of diesel engine. Wife noise can also be a prob.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I have had this problem for years, probably due to firing weapons in the RAF before the days of ear defenders. My doctor went through all of the so called cures, but as someone else said, no knowledge no cure. He actually told me not to listen to it and that works. It is only when I think about it, like now that I hear it.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have had tinitus for more years than I can remember.
Sometimes it is quieter than others.

Sounds like a high frequency electrical noise.

I just turn tv up a bit.


dave p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

15 years and counting  

get told TV is too loud

and radio

er, what? what was that? eh? oh I give up


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

I have had 6 Chemo treatments since 1993 but have never suffered from Tinnitus. Our Friend had Tinnitus from his job of a motorbike surveilance officer with the Regional Crime Squad and had to wear an earpiece for 8/10 hours a day. Since he retired and the stress levels are not as great his Tinnitus is drastically reduced.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Bazzer

This probably won't help you at all, but here goes anyway. :wink:

I can't remember when I didn't have it, and it is annoying me now as I type.

It was no problem a minute ago though - until I saw your thread title, "Tinnitus". 8O

I have managed to "tune it out" and ignore it - until something or someone reminds me of it.

Same with the two collapsing vertebrae. I'm actually in constant pain _(altogether please . . . aaaaahhhhhhhh poor chap! :roll: :lol: )_ but it is possible to ignore it for most of the time so it's almost not there.

How do you do that? I'm not quite sure, but I think part of it is sort of "reverse psychosomatic". I was worried and conscious of both problems (at separate times) so went to see the quack, and he reassured me that neither was serious, now't could be done, so stop fretting and live with it.

So I do. :!:

Hope it does help you - tinnitus is worse than Mrs Zeb in my lughole . . . and I haven't succeeded in tuning her out!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

locovan said:


> http://www.tinnitusremedies.co.uk/
> http://tinnitusremedies.net/





Penquin said:


> http://www.tinnitusformula.com/infocenter/articles/treatments/sbtt.aspx


There is a special place in hell reserved for these people (not you Locovan or Penquin - but the owners of the websites you have posted!).

They are nothing but scams, placebo effect at best. They are some of the best performing schemes on the internet because of how desperate some tinnitus sufferers become for the 'cure'. There may be some useful info but if you look closely the pages are adorned by adverts selling cures, self help books etc. Do not hand over any money for anything tinnitus related - all the best advice is free.

If you must look online stick to the British Tinnitus Association (BTA) and Action On Hearing Loss (formerly RNID).

Sufferers of tinnitus can be some of the most desperate people you will ever meet, it can invade your thoughts, sleep and every waking minute and slowly destroy you if you let it. It is something you couldn't possibly begin to understand without having experienced it for several months and I have had mine for over 10 years. My parents and grandparents love to 'sit in silence' and read. This will always be impossible for me because silence amplifys the sound 100%.

I have seen the top 2 specialists in the UK and we're only just beginning to understand the mechanism for its cause so its well before we can begin to hypothesise a cure.

Bazzer: Have you been checked over to ensure there is nothing causing your tinnitus? I had an MRI which is pretty standard. In some cases a change of diet or a reduction in stimulants (caffeine / nicotine / alcohol) can help and in others treating any depression it causes can indirectly improve your way of dealing with it. I find health wise I need to be on top of my game to fight it - as soon as it slips, it plays up.

I also avoid anywhere loud, using loud machinery, concerts etc. Anything which can cause an increase in your tinnitus is potentially doing more 'damage' is worth avoiding. I wear custom made musicians earplugs on occasion that I do go. It is also important to check any medications for to see if they are ototoxic (harmful to the ear) as some antibiotics are.

Sound therapy is a good option. The sound of rain is great, I have an application on my PC / Phone for when things get bad. For when things get REALLY bad I have some hearing aids which play white noise into my ears to try and mask the ringing. You can get these and a sound machine free on the NHS.

Its worth noting that tinnitus is usually caused by hearing 'damage' usually through cumulative exposure to noise but sometimes by injury, illness or the treatment or an Acoustic tramua (such as a gunshot / firework).

The damage is usually cumulative so you never know when that temporary tinnitus you get after mowing the lawn, going to a concert, riding your motorbike or just listening to you favourite tune on you iPod could gift you permanent tinnitus. I've met all of the above when I did some work with a tinnitus charity. Then low and behold a friend of mine got it from going to gigs and festivals so I spent some time helping him come to terms with it.

I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I've got Menieres (not Many ears) and noise in the ear is part of the experience.
> 
> Certainly if the sound gets too bad, an aid that produces I think White Noise can bring considerable benefits. However, my noise was the precursor to balance problems and I think I prefer the noise out the two.
> 
> Music makes it worse or even constant noise like driving with the window open or even the older type of diesel engine. Wife noise can also be a prob.


Yep like you Pusser I also have menieres (although now in remission) which has left me with bad tinitus and poor hearing in my left ear, takes some living with but listening to music when in bed helps a lot, there is no cure other than learning to live with it and dont let it get you down because stress will make it worse.

Keith


----------



## EdB (Jan 24, 2010)

Although officially retired I have been an audiologist for 44 years and so have been involved with tinnitus most of this time.
As has been said there is no cure but the condition can be alleviated by distracting with other sounds. I have decided to attend a lecture given by a man I have known of for decades who will be in England next week. Look at the enclosed link which describes Zen tones it may be an answer for some people.

http://www.widex.pro/en/audiology/auralrehabilitation/zenandtinnitus/sweetowvideo/#


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

EdB said:


> Although officially retired I have been an audiologist for 44 years and so have been involved with tinnitus most of this time.
> As has been said there is no cure but the condition can be alleviated by distracting with other sounds. I have decided to attend a lecture given by a man I have known of for decades who will be in England next week. Look at the enclosed link which describes Zen tones it may be an answer for some people.
> 
> http://www.widex.pro/en/audiology/auralrehabilitation/zenandtinnitus/sweetowvideo/#


i love this forum --you never know where the experts are 
Thankyou so much for this :wink:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I notice two fellow motorcyclists have posted as suffering from Tinnitus. I have experienced it for approx 15 yrs and put it down to riding a motorcycle without earplugs plus playing with model aircraft engines and motorcycle mega exhausts. I do use plugs now, when I remember.
Living close to a high altitude flight route and on occasion Birmingham International approach, all be it still over 2K ft I sometimes cannot differentiate betwixt aircraft and my tinnitus. Just lie in bed wishing the B thing would either pass over or go away.

Steve


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > I've got Menieres (not Many ears) and noise in the ear is part of the experience.Keith
> ...


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

I have had tinnitus for many years, it started after suffering from severe panic attacks/depression, I was so happy after recovering from the panic attacks and agraphobia and then came the tinnitus. I always have to have tv/radio in when in house alone, the only help I was given was a small pillow radio, as it seems worse at night when it is quiet , noone else can hear the radio and it does help mine is like a loud roaring noise and it does seem to get worse if I am stressed, but I have learnt to live with it and for the majority of the time I dont notice it. I dont think most people really understand it.


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

I have suffered this awful debilitating nuisance for many years brought on I believe by being an audio typist/secretary for 30 odd years. My entire days in the office were "plugged in" to a machine listening to endless voices.

My sympathies to all sufferers (I also endure migraines as well). Wish I had chosen a different profession when I was at school!


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Addie said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.tinnitusremedies.co.uk/
> ...


Thanks Addie -

I eventually got to see a specialist after badgering my GP (now retired) who was one those who said nothing can be done - live with it. I got in touch with the BTA who put me in touch with the specialist who then wrote to my GP insisting on a refferral. She gave me the heads up on caffeine, chocolate and cheese. I was also very stressed at the time and gave up work 5 years early which has helped. It has come back with a vengeance because of a head cold, but am getting better. Thanks for trying to expose the rats who prey on this condiditon with miracle cures. I have to say even the health shop here in my home town tried it on and I was stupidly taken in - they even have a big advert in their window, whch is reallly annoying. 
I wear wirleless headphones for the TV with them turned down low so my brain has to work harder to hear and that helps cut out the Tinnitus as well, but I know it is something that will always be there - but at least while it is there I am still alive!!!

Cheers

Barry


----------

